# My current arsenal...



## Mad_Gnome (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, I figured I'd get around to posting the full arsenal of what I have to shoot with at the moment. Below, you'll see...

A Minolta X700 in the center. To the left is a Vivitar 28-90mm f/2.8-3.5 lens and a Minolta AUTO 320X bounce flash that Mom bought back in 1982 for her Minolta XD11. (I'll have to get the lens serviced at some point. The helicoid grease broke down and the aperature blades have some oil contamination, so they're stuck wide open ATM.  ) The board fried in 1997, hence the X700 body which she and Dad bought at a pawn shop for $50 with the 50mm Minolta lens in the very center. Before they picked this up, however, Mom had bought the Canon EOS Elan IIE on the right with a Sigma 28-105mm f/2.8-4.0 lens. A couple of years ago, she bought a Canon Powershot G5 (which I took this shot with), so the poor EOS sat in a corner gathering dust. There's also a remote hot shoe flash I'll dig up one of these days. Shortly after Dad passed away in 2003, Mom pretty much handed over all the old film equipment and said if she ever wants to use any of it, she'll ask. (Twist my rubber arm!) She loves her G5, and I doubt she'll ever ask to use her film cameras again, although she's welcome to use them whenever she wishes. As soon as I got my hands on the Minolta, it was off to eBay I went! I quickly picked up the Vivitar 2X-5 Teleconverter (left piece of the three in the center) for $4.99, and the Tamron Adaptall 70-350mm f/4.5 lens for $187.50, both plus shipping. The Tamron came with a Pentax K adapter (guess I'll have to pick up another camera someday soon!), so I had to buy the Minolta M/MD adapter, too. ($9.50) So there you have it. Other than a tripod and monopod not shown, that's all I've got...for now! 







By the way, I've only taken a couple of shots with the new lens so far, and haven't finished the roll. Does anyone else have any experience with these lenses, any comments on their performance? The few things I've heard about them were all stellar, but just wanted to see if anyone here had gotten to toy around with one of these yet.


----------

